# ATX Versionen 2.4/2.51/2.52



## Cyco89 (11. November 2020)

Hallo! 
Könnte mir vielleicht einer den Unterschied zwischen den Netzteil Versionen erklären? Und ob sich der Aufpreis von 2.4 zu 2.5 lohnt für einen normalen Gaming PC? 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. November 2020)

Schau mal hier: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX#ATX_power_supply_revisions

Für ATX 2.4 wurde zB ein extra Test eingeführt (Haswell Stromsparmodus). Da eine Zertifizierung immer mit Kosten verbunden ist, macht das nicht jeder Hersteller. Es gibt also auch einige moderne Netzteile, die das gleiche können, wie die, die schon mit ATX Version XY werben.

Welche Komponenten möchtest du denn mit welchem Netzteil versorgen?


----------



## Cyco89 (11. November 2020)

Aktuell besitze ich noch ein System mit ryzen 2600x und GTX 1080. Ich versuche nächste Woche eine Radeon 6800/6800XT zu ergattern und sobald das Asus prime x470 geupdatet wird, würde ich mir gern den ryzen 5 5600x kaufen. 
Aktuell besitze ich ein straight Power E11 550W und habe die Befürchtung, dass es zumindest für die 6800XT nicht mehr ausreichen wird.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. November 2020)

Du hast ein aktuelles Netzteil, was auch durchaus Reserven bietet. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wird die 6800 XT ca. 300W TDP haben. Dazu 100W von der CPU und 50W für den Rest. Dann hättest du noch 100W Reserve, was durchaus ausreichend sein sollte. Falls es nicht ausreicht (Lastspitzen etc) wird dein Netzteil abschalten. Dafür gibt´s ja so nette Schutzschaltungen ^^

Kurzform: Probier es einfach aus. Ein neues Netzteil kannst du immer noch kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2020)

Cyco89 schrieb:


> Aktuell besitze ich ein straight Power E11 550W und habe die Befürchtung, dass es zumindest für die 6800XT nicht mehr ausreichen wird.


Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Cyco89 (11. November 2020)

Ja ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren!  Hatte mich nur schonmal umgeschaut auf dem Markt und war wegen dieser verschiedenen ATX Versionen irritiert..


----------

